
Make Slack Bots in Java in Minutes - ramswaroop
https://github.com/ramswaroop/botkit
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ramswaroop
Thanks very much @brudgers. I will give it a look and publish there on Show
HN.

~~~
ramswaroop
I have done it and the same can be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12239667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12239667)

